# King of the Island- Offshore Kayak tournament!



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Hey everyone! I am excited to announce the first Fall offshore kayak tournament along the Emerald Gulf Coast! It's being hosted by Pensacola Kayak & Sail. We are hoping for an awesome turnout and we have some awesome prizes planned for those who compete! :thumbup: We are still ironing out a lot of details but we'll keep this post updated frequently to keep everyone in the loop.

REGISTRATION- Stop by Pensacola Kayak & Sail to get signed up. There will be online registration available soon!

*-->King of the Island Facebook Page<---*

-*Captains Meeting*- Oct 3, 2014 at Redfish Bluefish (5 Via De Luna Drive, Pensacola Beach, FL 32561)
-*Weigh-In*- Oct 4, 2014 @ Redfish Bluefish. Scales open 3pm-5pm
-*Entry fee*- $50- First 50 entrants will recieve tournament Performance shirts!

--*Payout*--

-1st-3rd for King Mackeral, Spanish Mackeral, and Pelagic (cobia, mahi, bftuna, wahoo)

-Catch, Photo, Release (CPR) Sailfish divison. EVERYONE THAT CATCHES A SAILFISH GETS A PRIZE! (a really good prize at that!)

-Cash Calcuttas for King Mackeral, Triggerfish, and Red Snapper(CPR)
---



If you have any questions feel free to post on here, contact me or Bahen from PKS, or post on the Facebook event page located here --> King Of the Island- Facebook


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

The facebook page seems to be broken, but I cant wait for the tournament!

Chris


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Both links to the fb page are working for me. If anyone else has the same problem let me know


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

This is what I am getting...

This content is currently unavailable
The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I just changed a setting on the page. See if it works now


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Perfect!! Thanks so much!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Can we go ahead and sign up now at Pensacola Kayak & Sail?


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

I just tried about 2 hours ago!! They said their website will be up soon and they will have paper fliers at the store in a few days! I am chomping at the bit to get signed up for this one!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

When we get the website set up for registration i will post a link to it on here


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Registration now open! Stop by Pensacola Kayak & Sail during normal business hours to get signed up! We will also have online registration available within the next week.


----------

